# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Антиалавар 2012. 100% рабочий (июль 2012год)

## val674

Кряк алавар 2012г. Обход защиты, сброс триала мини-игр от алавар, невософт. Полностью рабочий кряк. Актуальность июль 2012 года.
http://depositfiles.com/files/isos36qwt

----------

Angelka 2203 (01.01.2015), sh22 (22.09.2012)

----------

